# Announcing the 2018 5DayDeal complete photography bundle



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

> The 5DayDeal Complete Photography Bundle 2018 sale is now live, and this year’s bundle is a great one.
> We love to see that both *Skylum’s Luminar 2018 and our favourite quick photo editor Photolemur 3.0 are included in the bundle*. Just their addition alone makes the $89 purchase price of the main bundle a great deal. Keep in mind, if you have Luminar 2018, you’re going to receive Luminar 2019 for free.
> We’ve also looked at the education portion of the bundle and are really excited by the drone classes in both the main bundle, as well as additional drone training in the charity match bundle.
> There is lots of other great training for all types of photography, plus the usual Lightroom training that most of us can always use.
> We also love the charity aspect of this bundle and look forward to the contributions the Canon Rumors readers make to this great bundle and its charities...



Continue reading...


----------

